# Iowa 2020 Season



## morchella ed (Mar 22, 2017)

Folks....we are near to that time of year, where we slip into the woods and find those goods!!! Tell us all about your finds here!


----------



## morchella ed (Mar 22, 2017)

It's happening full tilt in GA, AL, TX, parts of TN and AR, and starting to pick up with lil' babies in KY, MO, southern IN and IL, so Iowa should be on the map in the next few weeks, esp. if these warmer temps and moisture keep up.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Shroom season will be here before we know it!


----------



## billian (Mar 30, 2020)

I BET WITH THESE WARMER TEMPS I BET I AM EATING MUSHROOMS IN LESS THEN A WEEK. TIME TO HEAD TO THE WOODS AND DO A LITTLE SCOUTING


----------



## T man (Mar 25, 2020)

morchella ed said:


> Folks....we are near to that time of year, where we slip into the woods and find those goods!!! Tell us all about your finds here!


Im in ottawa illinois..just soil temps today on 3/20/20..2 different thermometers..1 digital..1 spring style..both saying temp is 52/56..but I aint finding a damn thing yet


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

We will be finding them before Friday I reckon. Time to get out of corona coma and walk for 5 hours to get a few morels. Good Luck to all out hunting this week. Get em before they are gone!!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I have deleted spam that was on the Iowa board that was for covid19, please report any more posts like these. Alex (the real one} not the one from the spam.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Any good news yet from anyone in Iowa?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the ice storm set us back 7 days.
Good luck this week.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Governor closed all parks in ia


----------



## WillieJ (Apr 24, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Governor closed all parks in ia


As of Tuesday 4/7 parks remain open according to Iowa DNR


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just what I read


----------



## WillieJ (Apr 24, 2018)

I can't post links yet but iowadnr.gov should have all the info from a technical standpoint


----------



## WillieJ (Apr 24, 2018)

[URL


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

WillieJ said:


> [URL


I hope your right if not my season is over before it started


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

Trails, roads, lake and river access points, boat ramps, shorelines, and open spaces such as grassy areas are open.

Campgrounds, cabins, bathrooms, and playgrounds are now closed.

In other words, both people who posted on the topic are correct. The good news is that we can hunt mushrooms, at least for now.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Hola everyone!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Come on Iowa let’s see those pics !!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Come on Iowa let’s see those pics !!
> View attachment 28016
> View attachment 28018


No better picture than a grey in moss.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

kb said:


> No better picture than a grey in moss.


Just trying to get it started I live in il just across the river and found the these on is side pretty early here same spot last year April 22


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Just trying to get it started I live in il just across the river and found the these on is side pretty early here same spot last year April 22


Seems like everything has been a little early down in Mo. and Kan. also. It was a pretty mild winter and I don't think the ground had to even unfreeze much. I was hunting only a week ago in Ok., and they are already up here by St. Joe, Mo 300 miles north of there. To bad we have some 20's temps coming. We got below freezing down this way a few days ago and it ruined some of what was up. The rain and snow this week up your way should set things up I hope. I would rather it snow than rain if its going to get that cold. It kind of insulates the ground in the short term. And soaks in nice and slow.


----------



## Justin Schwerin (Apr 11, 2020)

Tool fan said:


> Come on Iowa let’s see those pics !!
> View attachment 28016
> View attachment 28018


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Justin Schwerin said:


> View attachment 28114
> 
> View attachment 28114


I hope this weather doesn’t hurt us to bad


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Repeat of 2003? Late heavy snow. Super morel producer. Let's hope. One of the best years I ever had in Iowa. Some southern counties may get 10 inches.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree KB, 2003 was a killer year, I'm gonna give it a couple of weeks, then head out


----------



## lutefist_sandwich (Apr 8, 2020)

Justin Schwerin said:


> View attachment 28114
> 
> View attachment 28114


I appreciate the location indication and date validation. I'm in North Dakota, so I expect we are a couple weeks yet before I would see anything here. I am new to the morels.com forms and hope to be able to watch the progress up the Mississippi and Missouri rivers as people begin to have successful hunting!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Scroom God are you alive!?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

buckthornman said:


> Scroom God are you alive!?


Now that you mention it buck. I hope the Kung Flu did not get him. Who else will write poems on morels for us to enjoy.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Hope not...think he'd rather go from a schroom overdose!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Miss them good stories...✌


----------



## JnDMoody (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi everyone. We live in Kossuth County. Looking for some good areas to take kids out shrooming. Only lived in Iowa for a year now so don't know any places. And seems like everyone around knows asparagus spots not morels. Thanks for any help or tips


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Any public land might have a shot. If you are new to it I suggest along a river or stream.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi there. Hope everyone seasoned well over the last 11 months. I seem to have aged 11 years, but I'll *crawl* to the woods if necessary. Actually, I have a story on that topic, but involving crutches; another time.

I'm awfully rusty. For now, in consideration of our all-important sticks (cue Freud), here's a sequel to last year's "The Eager Stick."


*Bury Me with My Stick *

Year after year, and through each long day of the better part of 11 months each of those years, the old stick occupies the corner niche in the back room next to the bookcase. Unpretentious—no haughty collar or ferrule—it passes merely as “that dirty old stick” to any who might acknowledge it, moreover, think anything of it at all. As is usual when the need for a stick suddenly arises in the middle of the woods, its origin was happenstance; routine and unceremoniously, the best available option, it was plucked from the litter of a forest floor now lost to memory.

It’s sycamore. The fibrous bark once covering it has been gradually stripped off over years during moments of idle musing or wondering while walking, revealing a whitish-yellow underside of minimal grain. Of perfect overall length, its hefty, inch-diameter handle is comfortable for the hand, and its top, sheared at a slight angle by chance of nature, entices the thumb, and both are polished smooth as satin from use. A solitary split extends from top to midpoint but resists further movement. Tapering ever so slightly, the half-worn nubs of former twigs accentuate the length of the shaft. The unfinished heel is hammered mostly smooth by the incessant and rhythmic “tap-tap-tap” attendant with each of countless steps taken.

Among several worthy counterparts, within time it earned the role as the principal trusted partner in the shared endeavors of the forager. More often lucky than not, the stick always proved reliable insofar as its main purpose. Although modest in nearly every respect, it possesses a unique quality known only to the forager: it speaks…of memories. It tells of hills and vales and bluffs and ravines and fields and meadows betwixt patches of woods beneath sun and cloud and rain; of thickets of thorn and plants and flowers of infinite kinds—the mayflowers it wars endlessly against; of sights and sounds of bugs and birds and creatures seen but mostly unseen; of mud and rock and sand and grass and tripping and tumbling in all; of countless places and sacred spaces where upon the ground amid all of this great glory, and often under dead or dying elm, or perhaps elsewhere, the timeless marvel melds with the moment of the season long-awaited.

Now, you may wonder, _where_?

Alas, the stick speaks only to me! And if we part the stick will tell these memories no more.

So, bury me with my stick.


----------



## JnDMoody (Apr 18, 2020)

kb said:


> Any public land might have a shot. If you are new to it I suggest along a river or stream.



Never knew about rivers. Might have to check them out. In indiana would only find them in dense woods. Not much of those around Northern Iowa. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

shroom god said:


> Hi there. Hope everyone seasoned well over the last 11 months. I seem to have aged 11 years, but I'll *crawl* to the woods if necessary. Actually, I have a story on that topic, but involving crutches; another time.
> 
> I'm awfully rusty. For now, in consideration of our all-important sticks (cue Freud), here's a sequel to last year's "The Eager Stick."
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

3 hours and .350 lbs. 19 in total. 5 maybe 6 had been frost burnt and were black on the top of the morel. Rest were fresh. Will post pic later tonight or soon. The Fungus is among us.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's the pictures that are decent lol


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Great to see all the familiar names are coming alive. They are headed your way. It has been a weird season down here in NW. MO. Lots of looking with more misses than hits so far. Hard to believe I was picking in Okl. just 2 weeks ago. This weeks weather will tell the tale. Regardless it helps to be out in nature and away from the endless panic and screaming on the news. SG I could never hold on to a stick. I would usually stick it in the ground somewhere in a patch of morels and forget about it while I was picking, and then walk off without it. Had a real goody one year, it was a small ironwood tree. Left it somewhere in the Loess HIlls of Iowa if I recall. I retired last year and was looking forward to relaxing and spending more time with family. Maybe traveling some. The Kung Flu put the wammy on some of that. Hard to even see my son since he works in the medical field. Hope you all fill boxes this year.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Des Moines county today


----------



## Tomorel (Apr 13, 2020)

SD ---- still waiting! Unpatiently


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

ops


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29612
> View attachment 29614
> View attachment 29616
> Des Moines county today


Nice pics, Tool Fan. That dark orange one is some variety of Gyromitra. I knew a guy who thought he'd scored big time and fried some of those up back in the 70s and ended up with stomach cramps and puking. That's about all I know about them. That other one is a half free, right? We need rain here ASAP.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

JnDMoody said:


> Hi everyone. We live in Kossuth County. Looking for some good areas to take kids out shrooming. Only lived in Iowa for a year now so don't know any places. And seems like everyone around knows asparagus spots not morels. Thanks for any help or tips


Definitely hit the public spots, especially the more obscure and primitive COUNTY ones. There are 24 or so of those up there. Using my atlas, I'd try: Patterson Recreation & Wildlife Area east of Burt (303 acres, upland forest), or St. Benedict Wildlife area (33 acres, forest), or Geigel Woods south of Algona (15 acres, forest). Hope that helps.

Awesome of you to take the kids out. it slows a person down but is well worth the sacrifice to teach and watch them become creatures of the woods.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Dog your alive..need a morel tail..bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

We need rain too. Unless your a farmer or a river or lake...


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

shroom god said:


> Nice pics, Tool Fan. That dark orange one is some variety of Gyromitra. I knew a guy who thought he'd scored big time and fried some of those up back in the 70s and ended up with stomach cramps and puking. That's about all I know about them. That other one is a half free, right? We need rain here ASAP.


Yes half free or verpa I didn’t pick it and check


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Greetings all,hope we have a good season.Checked a few early spots and found some small ones in southern keokuk county.Didnt pick any;we are still eating last years.Will give it a more serious look the first week of may.Good luck to all.


----------



## BadWolfGrrl (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi everyone - new to this page! I am in the Quad Cities IA, so central and east Iowa. Headed out today to a friend's land in Wyoming, IL.. based on what everyone is saying, I don't expect to find much today and hope we can get back out in a couple weeks when it's a little warmer. We're new-ish-er Midwesterners (previously from NJ so acclimating over the years!) and hoping to learn some spots near here to search. (I know some secrets are guarded carefully but it sure is hard when you're new to an area AND new to mushroom hunting to find a place!). If anyone has any recommendation willing to share on public land, I will be grateful. I will also post pics if we find anything today!!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

BadWolfGrrl said:


> Hi everyone - new to this page! I am in the Quad Cities IA, so central and east Iowa. Headed out today to a friend's land in Wyoming, IL.. based on what everyone is saying, I don't expect to find much today and hope we can get back out in a couple weeks when it's a little warmer. We're new-ish-er Midwesterners (previously from NJ so acclimating over the years!) and hoping to learn some spots near here to search. (I know some secrets are guarded carefully but it sure is hard when you're new to an area AND new to mushroom hunting to find a place!). If anyone has any recommendation willing to share on public land, I will be grateful. I will also post pics if we find anything today!!


You could try duck creek


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I also live in the quad cities this is what I’m seeing


----------



## BadWolfGrrl (Apr 22, 2020)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 29932
> View attachment 29934
> I also live in the quad cities this is what I’m seeing


Thanks! I will check it out. Usually it's super picked over and all gone by the time we try Scott Co Park or Duck Creek. I've never actually found one at all and been searching for years. Maybe this is my year! Hahah


----------



## Dianimal (Apr 21, 2020)

BadWolfGrrl said:


> Thanks! I will check it out. Usually it's super picked over and all gone by the time we try Scott Co Park or Duck Creek. I've never actually found one at all and been searching for years. Maybe this is my year! Hahah


If you go to Scout County Park, the woods North of the playground, at Sac and Fox campground has been productive, more than once. Beware the ticks, though!


----------



## Rotten Apple (Apr 20, 2020)

I have had luck at Wild Cat Den. I haven't found a huge lot, but enough for me to eat. I still would love to find one of those spots that is carpeted with them. I would give most away, I just love the thrill of finding them!

Edited to add:
I haven't had luck yet. The spot I normally go is high up on a bluff, not sure if it is best to check there early or later. I just go straight there and check.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well I could tell you exactly where to go but then what will I do for the next month lol best of luck to you


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

lol for some reason I never posted this in IA thread sorry


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Southern Johnson County. 6:30 a.m., and after a mile hike to check it, my early tree was flush. Picked 10 for my wife for breakfast, left the rest. Walked the mile back, went home and made her breakfast. Got the grandkids, ages 5 & 6. Headed back with them. TROOPERS! They made the entire walk in and back without bellyaching. Youngest even got to poop in the woods for the first time ever. How precious! And of course since they "found" the tree  they got to take them all 246 of them home. All from under one dead elm, about 2 feet diameter. Some distressed. We need rain.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

What a great day @shroom god


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> What a great day @shroom god


Indeed, and I hope yours are equally rich, Tool. In the grand scheme of life, this day will probably rank in the top 100. It was special nearly to the point of poetic. I didn't even mention that at about halfway to the tree we rested and looked for 4-leaf clovers. We actually found one. Unreal.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Coincidence?? Last year...*very same tree*...*very same date*...and like today, first ones of the season. Conditions were a little better around here last year, and they were slightly bigger and less stressed. We need rain.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

shroom god said:


> Indeed, and I hope yours are equally rich, Tool. In the grand scheme of life, this day will probably rank in the top 100. It was special nearly to the point of poetic. I didn't even mention that at about halfway to the tree we rested and looked for 4-leaf clovers. We actually found one. Unreal.


That’s awesome you will have to take it with you hunting from now on


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone ever hunt geode state park going in the rain tomorrow?


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

First of the year, Polk County.
Fresh, probably came up yesterday. I left three times as many to “mature”. 
Go get em!! (As long as they aren’t my spots!)


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Anyone ever hunt geode state park going in the rain tomorrow?


I grew up in se Iowa Toolfan. I’m not there any longer. I never had a ton of luck at Geode (doesn’t mean you won’t), but if you’re down there in that area, go check out Shimek. I regularly had luck across sections there.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

bloomer said:


> I grew up in se Iowa Toolfan. I’m not there any longer. I never had a ton of luck at Geode (doesn’t mean you won’t), but if you’re down there in that area, go check out Shimek. I regularly had luck across sections there.


Thanks for the info will check it out
Will be out all day


----------



## realoldschroom (Apr 24, 2018)

Northern Warren county last nite. Honey hole never disappoints early in season


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

@ bloomer do think it’s worth the extra thirty miles to go to shine vs geode ty


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> @ bloomer do think it’s worth the extra thirty miles to go to shine vs geode ty


It depends on how much time you have. I’ve spent 8 or more hours trecking different spots through shimek. It’s Iowa’s second or third largest state forest so there’s a lot of ground you can cover. I’ve had many trips where I left with bags full. Part of it runs along the Des Moines River so there’s low lands and parts of it are ancient elm-havens butted right up against pine areas. If you’re lucky enough to find that one elm that’s on its way to tree heaven tucked inside a grove of pines, it’s a sight to behold. If it were me, I’d plan a whole day trip just to shimek. If you only have a couple hours, it might be worth trying another time. In my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

bloomer said:


> It depends on how much time you have. I’ve spent 8 or more hours trecking different spots through shimek. It’s Iowa’s second or third largest state forest so there’s a lot of ground you can cover. I’ve had many trips where I left with bags full. Part of it runs along the Des Moines River so there’s low lands and parts of it are ancient elm-havens butted right up against pine areas. If you’re lucky enough to find that one elm that’s on its way to tree heaven tucked inside a grove of pines, it’s a sight to behold. If it were me, I’d plan a whole day trip just to shimek. If you only have a couple hours, it might be worth trying another time. In my opinion. Good luck.


Ty so much for the info we almost there


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well @bloomer found one tree but I’m happy with it ty again for the advice


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

A little rain but not enough. Hit southern Johnson County again. Southern-facing slope, open on east and west (full day sunlight), 20 feet from a spring, light leaf clutter and ground cover, plentiful sticks and small decaying branches, and moss. Yesterday's tree that produced about 250 was tapped out. Nothing new.

Was out 5 hours, walked at least 3-4 miles, and checked probably 200 trees. ONE today. Gotta pay the dues. Nature evened the score.


----------



## morchella ed (Mar 22, 2017)

Anybody ever check out Yellow River State Forest and have luck there?


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Polk county - rain had been going to the north or south of us. My biggest honey hole was a whopping batch of five Thursday but am finding one or two here and there in sunniest spots. We had a little rain this week so they are changing from tiny crunchy to fresher two inches. 
Good news around here is ground temp just passed 53 for the first time in 10 days. Pretty odd year. Hot weather got us going from 12th-15th then cold stopped everything then this week finding a warm soil area here and there. Warren county and story county- north and south got more rain so going to take a tiny road trip this morning.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

If you plan on selling them at a farmers market, I have the China virus cure. $10 each and between crowds open your mouth and aim towards the sun to get some heat and light on the inside of your body. I’m told it’s a beautiful cure


----------



## woodyfudpuck r (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck around dead Ash trees? I haven't ran across too many but Wondering if the ash will turn out to be as productive as elms. My early patch in Washington county isn't producing much yet. Went yesterday, walked 2 miles.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

About 1 pound in polk this morning. Stinks the rain avoided us yesterday. Hopefully we’ll get some more soon.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

woodyfudpuck r said:


> Has anyone had any luck around dead Ash trees? I haven't ran across too many but Wondering if the ash will turn out to be as productive as elms. My early patch in Washington county isn't producing much yet. Went yesterday, walked 2 miles.


My twenty five where from one dead elm


bloomer said:


> About 1 pound in polk this morning. Stinks the rain avoided us yesterday. Hopefully we’ll get some more soon.
> View attachment 30426
> View attachment 30428


 nice haul


----------



## lumbertom56 (May 19, 2013)

warchief said:


> Any good news yet from anyone in Iowa?


I went out to my "go to spots" near Polk City today. Nada! The ground is really dry.


----------



## lumbertom56 (May 19, 2013)

We need some rain and bam!


----------



## lumbertom56 (May 19, 2013)

Greys should be popping really soon.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

shroom god said:


> A little rain but not enough. Hit southern Johnson County again. Southern-facing slope, open on east and west (full day sunlight), 20 feet from a spring, light leaf clutter and ground cover, plentiful sticks and small decaying branches, and moss. Yesterday's tree that produced about 250 was tapped out. Nothing new.
> 
> Was out 5 hours, walked at least 3-4 miles, and checked probably 200 trees. ONE today. Gotta pay the dues. Nature evened the score.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

It'll give just to rambunctious.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

fun gus said:


> Polk county - rain had been going to the north or south of us. My biggest honey hole was a whopping batch of five Thursday but am finding one or two here and there in sunniest spots. We had a little rain this week so they are changing from tiny crunchy to fresher two inches.
> Good news around here is ground temp just passed 53 for the first time in 10 days. Pretty odd year. Hot weather got us going from 12th-15th then cold stopped everything then this week finding a warm soil area here and there. Warren county and story county- north and south got more rain so going to take a tiny road trip this morning.


Yes rain has been a miss for my spots too. Rains north or south or west/ East of my spots. 4 hours and 2 pounds. I think the season is still getting started but have spotted some on north-ish hills. Most of my big producers this year are nothing like last years near perfect season, but i think were only a good soaking away.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

There is 7 in the first picture! 4 in the 2nd pic. 2 pounds on the 3rd. Cheers!!!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

To borrow a phrase, "Folks, here's the deal..." This season is in remission.

The 240 I found with my grandkids on 4/23 under a my secret early tree (24-inch diameter elm, S/SE-facing slope, profuse twig clutter, light canopy, near a spring) in southern Johnson County, although real, is most certainly a fluke.










Proclamations of a banner season "similar to 2003" due to late snow have not borne fruit. Like many, I hoped for that too. But it's become clear that there is very little new growth. Why?

I suspect the late snow wasn't the problem; under normal circumstances late snow can be a very good thing since it tends to insulate and provide moisture. More significant was the sudden decline in overnight temps into the upper teens and 20--after experiencing temps in the upper 70's and low 80s. I'm speculating, but that likely shocked and interrupted the delicate mycorrhizal dynamic, throwing it into remission.

Whatever the cause, the early season is screwed up. I've walked at least 10 miles in the past couple days, checked hundreds of trees, many of which should be producing, but have found only THREE. That's *PISS POOR*. In an average year I'd have a few bags full and be giving them away and freezing others by now. Northern Missouri experienced similar conditions and is also having a disappointing season.

This year, northern Iowa and Minnesota might be where the action is in about a week to 10 days. Counties above US20 were still mycorrhizae-dormant when the record low temps hit. Still hoping for a halfway decent mid-to-late season here.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Skunked today but it's still pretty dry.
Lotsa these though and anyone know what they are?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> To borrow a phrase, "Folks, here's the deal..." This season is in remission.
> 
> The 240 I found with my grandkids on 4/23 under a my secret early tree (24-inch diameter elm, S/SE-facing slope, profuse twig clutter, light canopy, near a spring) in southern Johnson County, although real, is most certainly a fluke.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you. Now the late temps in upper 20's haven't helped, but our season usually doesn't get going until late April, early May. But the one year where our temps hit freakish highs in the low to mid-80's in early March, just snuffed everything out! It was desolate out there. 



scrid said:


> Skunked today but it's still pretty dry.
> Lotsa these though and anyone know what they are?
> View attachment 30756


Yes! Those are Gyromitra. Poisonous. Do NOT eat! Frankly, I'm surprised at you scrid! If you're going to be out there hunting for shrooms to eat, you should be better educated. I knew what Gyromitra, and Verpa, looked like and how they could be identified before I set foot out the door!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

We need rain!5 hours today and .5 lbs. Everything crunches cause its so damn dry. I did help find around another pound today for my brother but this rain were suppose to get the next two days will make or break the season. I am still finding fresh popped on south and south west hills. I do agree the freeze/snow screwed things up but I still have hope. 1 good tree can make or break your year. Last year they were every where, this year it seems like they are exclusively around the trees and close at that. I hope it rains because that is my favorite time to hunt. Best luck.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> I tend to agree with you. Now the late temps in upper 20's haven't helped, but our season usually doesn't get going until late April, early May. But the one year where our temps hit freakish highs in the low to mid-80's in early March, just snuffed everything out! It was desolate out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Those are Gyromitra. Poisonous. Do NOT eat! Frankly, I'm surprised at you scrid! If you're going to be out there hunting for shrooms to eat, you should be better educated. I knew what Gyromitra, and Verpa, looked like and how they could be identified before I set foot out the door!


By
Ok thanks! Yeah no way I was gonna eat or pick them, I was just curious as to what the official name was. I see them every year but never have alot of luck with identification images. My target schroom is always morels.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> We need rain!5 hours today and .5 lbs. Everything crunches cause its so damn dry. I did help find around another pound today for my brother but this rain were suppose to get the next two days will make or break the season. I am still finding fresh popped on south and south west hills. I do agree the freeze/snow screwed things up but I still have hope. 1 good tree can make or break your year. Last year they were every where, this year it seems like they are exclusively around the trees and close at that. I hope it rains because that is my favorite time to hunt. Best luck.


Not make or break yet but definitely need good rain this week. Just a funky year. Pops started 4/10 but then super cold. Now dry but soil temp is staying at 56 and lilacs just opening up so the best is yet to come. I found a good tree yesterday with 50 plus but the other hour and a half found three. Mix of grey and a few yellows, fresh and a couple old ones. Nothing down low yet but sunniest spots seem past early season. 
Hard work brings good luck, so I bet those who stick with it can still do fine


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroom god said:


> To borrow a phrase, "Folks, here's the deal..." This season is in remission.
> 
> The 240 I found with my grandkids on 4/23 under a my secret early tree (24-inch diameter elm, S/SE-facing slope, profuse twig clutter, light canopy, near a spring) in southern Johnson County, although real, is most certainly a fluke.
> 
> ...


Interesting hypothesis SG, Afraid you may be correct. I was very disappointed in my trip to the state line in Worth county. Not much to show for it. I will check it again just in case it becomes a late show. I know it had enough moisture, so the only other factor is the Temps. and they definitely had an effect it seems. Whether the shrooms are done for the year or delayed is the question. I hope the delay, but I does not usually work that way.I will say they were still picking good ones in S.Kan. and areas of Ok. even this week.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

morchella ed said:


> Folks....we are near to that time of year, where we slip into the woods and find those goods!!! Tell us all about your finds here!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Time to go snort some pollen kids! Good luck and happy hunting! Bucky


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

I think this season is just getting started.From the signs i have been seeing is the best is yet to come.If the soil temps out in the fields 4 inches down hit 60 degrees and we arnt seeing more shrooms a couple days later then it will be time to worry.
Keep the faith brothers and give it some time.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> I think this season is just getting started.From the signs i have been seeing is the best is yet to come.If the soil temps out in the fields 4 inches down hit 60 degrees and we arnt seeing more shrooms a couple days later then it will be time to worry.
> Keep the faith brothers and give it some time.


Just got a report from my son-in-law who "found a shitload of shrooms in morel heaven outside of Coralville." He is prone to exaggeration and I haven't seen them yet but he's on the way back.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

buckthornman said:


> It'll give just to rambunctious.


Good to see you in the world, Buckthorn. Ready to pound the ground up there?


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> Just got a report from my son-in-law who "found a shitload of shrooms in morel heaven outside of Coralville." He is prone to exaggeration and I haven't seen them yet but he's on the way back.


 Sounds good.We didnt get much more than a sprinkle of rain down here today.I hope this next front drops some.I havnt really looked much yet,one of my sons and daughter found some grays but not a lot.seen someone come out of britton timbers with about 30 yellow colored ones but most around here have been finding grays.Hopefully that will pick up with a good shower.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Have to admit morel hunters are the most paranoid people in the world when it comes to the weather and our morels. And for good reason! Oh and we are not know to be the most patient people either. Well just when it comes to morels. I drive my wife nuts preseason, in season, late season.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> Sounds good.We didnt get much more than a sprinkle of rain down here today.I hope this next front drops some.I havnt really looked much yet,one of my sons and daughter found some grays but not a lot.seen someone come out of britton timbers with about 30 yellow colored ones but most around here have been finding grays.Hopefully that will pick up with a good shower.


I hear ya, Tracker. I'm 20 miles due north of Brinton Timber and we barely got a wetting. Not good. Seems like north of here is where the rain has been tracking. Here and points south are dry as a bone. Case in point: my son-in-law and a couple coworkers spent about 45 minutes in the woods on the edge of Coralville after work. Each one found about 50-60 shrooms. There was new growth mixed with old, so that's a good sign. Here's his take:


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Soil temps hit 61 degrees yesterday in the southern zone.That should get them growing every where.It will take a couple of days before their big enough to see.If we could get some rain they would swell up quicker and grow fast,We should have a normal year where they will be peaking out by mothers day,lets hope.
We havnt had a normal year around here for a long time.In recent years we always get 2 or 3 days where the temps outdoors hit 80 degrees in the middle of april then it turns cold.It brings the soil temps up to 60 degrees and then way back down.seems to screw ever thing up.
Now this year we did have the same thing happen but the soil temps hit 56 to 57 them 2 days.was that enough to put the same curse upon use again? i hope not.
Is 60 degree soil temps the make or break deal?Probably not but ive been looking into this theory for the last couple of years starting with the states south of us up to us and when the soil temps hit that magical 60 degrees the yellow hoard seems to show up.
Ive seen years where we had a bad year on the high ground but the river bottoms were a yellow gold mine.That year maybe 20 pounds came from the higher ground and 180 pound came from the river bottoms.
Last year was one of the worse years i had,didnt get a whole lot on the high ground and the river wiped out any hope in the bottoms.
Found enough that we still have some laid up but im looken forward to some fresh ones.Hope this turns out to be a decent year for shrooms.Good luck everyone,its time to get em.


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> I tend to agree with you. Now the late temps in upper 20's haven't helped, but our season usually doesn't get going until late April, early May. But the one year where our temps hit freakish highs in the low to mid-80's in early March, just snuffed everything out! It was desolate out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Those are Gyromitra. Poisonous. Do NOT eat! Frankly, I'm surprised at you scrid! If you're going to be out there hunting for shrooms to eat, you should be better educated. I knew what Gyromitra, and Verpa, looked like and how they could be identified before I set foot out the door!



Interesting thing about Gyromitra- the poisonous component is form of Hydrazine, otherwise known as rocket fuel.

I see them everywhere. Too bad they're not considered safe/edible-

Also, Hi, folks! My first post. Just found this site. Good stuff! I've been hunting morels for many years. I don't consider myself an expert but I've gotten pretty good at spotting the little devils up to 20' away and I try to get out a few times every spring.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> Soil temps hit 61 degrees yesterday in the southern zone.That should get them growing every where.It will take a couple of days before their big enough to see.If we could get some rain they would swell up quicker and grow fast,We should have a normal year where they will be peaking out by mothers day,lets hope.
> We havnt had a normal year around here for a long time.In recent years we always get 2 or 3 days where the temps outdoors hit 80 degrees in the middle of april then it turns cold.It brings the soil temps up to 60 degrees and then way back down.seems to screw ever thing up.
> Now this year we did have the same thing happen but the soil temps hit 56 to 57 them 2 days.was that enough to put the same curse upon use again? i hope not.
> Is 60 degree soil temps the make or break deal?Probably not but ive been looking into this theory for the last couple of years starting with the states south of us up to us and when the soil temps hit that magical 60 degrees the yellow hoard seems to show up.
> ...



How odd--I'm 20 miles from you and last year was one of my best years ever. Do you ever wonder if the reason "we havnt had a normal year around her for a long time" is due to climate change? I do. At any rate, I hope you're right about everything. Good luck. 

I went fishing today. 39 degrees wind chill. Crappie.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

I made a post a few minutes ago and tried to edit it and it vanished?


shroom god said:


> How odd--I'm 20 miles from you and last year was one of my best years ever. Do you ever wonder if the reason "we havnt had a normal year around her for a long time" is due to climate change? I do. At any rate, I hope you're right about everything. Good luck.
> 
> I went fishing today. 39 degrees wind chill. Crappie.


 I hope so too,but my wife is pretty sure i aint right about much very often.Time will tell about the shrooms i guess.The river bottoms is where i hunt the most and last year it was a no go,nuthin but mud and water.I used to hunt the whole season but the last few years ive been waiting for the yellows to start,im getting old fat and slow and the hills and thorn infested woods dont hold that same apeal to play in that they used to.Anyhoo its time to start looken.


----------



## Old bones (Apr 25, 2019)

Found a dozen greys yesterday, 14 big yellow this afternoon. Seems like prime time in Johnson County.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

The wife and i hit the thorn patch for an hour or so today


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

Got out for about 45 minutes this afternoon, hit one good patch in the first fifteen minutes, then nothing. I think we just







needed a little bit of heat to make them come out. 

Found a nice set of slightly gnawed on deer sheds as a bonus. First spot of the day was a challenging one! Came out with about a quarter pound, enough to make for breakfast. That's fine with me! Probably have the nieces out over the weekend to visit, and hunt with me while still maintaining social distance. 

They're out there folks- Story County.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Been a while since I found a cluster of 8. Stressed, full sun, wind, pasture elm.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Fifty Scott county creek bottoms and a grassy area creek bottoms all on honey suckle grassy area all hedge ball trees the yellows are out there


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

For got one


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 31718
> View attachment 31720
> View attachment 31722
> View attachment 31724
> ...


Nice haul, Tool. The shape of most of those suggests that the shrooms are struggling for moisture. I think we're about 1-2 inches deficient for April around here, and windy days are a double-whammy. North of 80 may be much better.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ty I was actually north of 80 a few miles


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I mean thirty where from the grass all out in the open


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

But I agree about the moisture the ran just keeps missing us around here for the most part did get about an inch but that’s been about it


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Dry as a bone. The rain keeps missing up over here as well Tool fan. I went down to monroe county today and found only 1 lb, usually pull atleast 4 or 5 from that neck of the woods. North hills were warmer than south, southwest hills. Greys on the north, fairly dried out but 1 hour soak brought them right back to life. S/ S/W were much fresher yellows. Perhaps the season will still turn out good if we get a darn good soaking day long rain. Even the cricks are running dry. I'm past 10 lbs for the season and gave my normal stomping grounds a 3 day rest to recoup. Hopefully tomorrow I'll see the fruits of my patients? Amazing how we can cover so much ground in 6 hours of walking. North hills in monroe were 59, south by southwest were 57. If anyone knows a good rain dance, PLEASE share it with me!!!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

On a side note, be careful taking your dog hunting. About a week ago I took both kids out on what should of been a good day hunting, wasn't ten minutes into the woods and she was barking up a storm so we stopped and listened. We could hear her getting closer and trees/ bushes moving. I told the kiddos to be quite and lets see what she is chasing towards us ( My money was on a turkey ). She comes to an opening, i see her and call her. Before i finished calling her name appeared an animal that I would say was close to the height of a great dane, but it was charcoal, ash colored, light grey, with pointy ears... Mountain lions are orange, coyotes are short, it was a damn bobcat. When i had said her name however the bobcat turned and split.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

I immediately got real loud and started beating my stick hard on the nearest tree and bust part of it ( found a bunch of morels with this stick ) as to keep the cat away from me and the kids. When she got to me she laid down and i seen the blood, The kids were crying at this point, and instead of being only 10 mins in the jungle i felt like we were a mile in. The dog eventually caught her breath and was walking fine so we called an escort to pick us up ASAP. Got to the vet and he had her in surgery before we were out of the building. She ended up with 4 puncture wounds, 3 on the driver side, and 1 on the passenger. The vet said it was 1/8 to 1/16th of an inch from puncturing her intestines, her liver, and her diafram. He said im damn lucky she wasn't lunch. Kept her over night, got her back the next day and she is still on biotics and something for the pain but the prognosis is good. She will pull through and had her out with me today, but she sure stayed close! The things we put others through just to hunt morels....


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

shroom god said:


> Good to see you in the world, Buckthorn. Ready to pound the ground up there?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Just transplanting ramps. But we're on the cusp.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

greys said:


> I immediately got real loud and started beating my stick hard on the nearest tree and bust part of it ( found a bunch of morels with this stick ) as to keep the cat away from me and the kids. When she got to me she laid down and i seen the blood, The kids were crying at this point, and instead of being only 10 mins in the jungle i felt like we were a mile in. The dog eventually caught her breath and was walking fine so we called an escort to pick us up ASAP. Got to the vet and he had her in surgery before we were out of the building. She ended up with 4 puncture wounds, 3 on the driver side, and 1 on the passenger. The vet said it was 1/8 to 1/16th of an inch from puncturing her intestines, her liver, and her diafram. He said im damn lucky she wasn't lunch. Kept her over night, got her back the next day and she is still on biotics and something for the pain but the prognosis is good. She will pull through and had her out with me today, but she sure stayed close! The things we put others through just to hunt morels....


True story. Had a turkey hunter down here in Mo. call in a bobcat that jumped on his head from behind him, he shot his dumb bobcat butt, and some folks got all upset with him. I know he sounded like a turkey but it is pretty obvious they are not as afraid of people as they once were. I like wildlife, but not if it thinks you, your kids, or pets are dinner. On a morel note, I picked over #5 of really nice morels in SW. Iowa over the last 2 days. Got 47 off an Ash, most I have ever picked off of one ash tree.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

shroom god said:


> How odd--I'm 20 miles from you and last year was one of my best years ever. Do you ever wonder if the reason "we havnt had a normal year around her for a long time" is due to climate change? I do. At any rate, I hope you're right about everything. Good luck.
> 
> I went fishing today. 39 degrees wind chill. Crappie.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

It's mother nature resetting herself..tell me you don't feel it!✌


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Consistent again.. not one extreme to the next.. some say it's better to be lucky then good.. I agree but momma is happier ✌


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

kb said:


> True story. Had a turkey hunter down here in Mo. call in a bobcat that jumped on his head from behind him, he shot his dumb bobcat butt, and some folks got all upset with him. I know he sounded like a turkey but it is pretty obvious they are not as afraid of people as they once were. I like wildlife, but not if it thinks you, your kids, or pets are dinner. On a morel note, I picked over #5 of really nice morels in SW. Iowa over the last 2 days. Got 47 off an Ash, most I have ever picked off of one ash tree.


 Yeah i seen that story too! Someone sent that to me after my encounter. Another 1.5 lbs in 2 hours today. Maybe rain tomorrow around highway 20?! Mosquitoes are getting Real bad out there


----------



## BRYANT L NELLERMOE (May 2, 2020)

scrid said:


> Skunked today but it's still pretty dry.
> Lotsa these though and anyone know what they are?
> View attachment 30756


Those are Jelly Ear mushrooms, edible and used in Folk medicine.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Gyromitra for sure and do not eat it. Many differences in the wood ear you posted. Shape for one plus wood ear grow on wood gyromitra grow on soil.
There are four types of edible mushrooms growing in Iowa now and that ain’t one of them. Enjoy nature and stay safe my friend. The gyro is mildly poisonous to most but toxins build up if you continue eating them


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

BRYANT L NELLERMOE said:


> Those are Jelly Ear mushrooms, edible and used in Folk medicine.


Ok I do not know everything but I do know morels that is a false morel aka Gyromitra Morchella and you should not eat them
Second please don’t identify things for others if you are not 100% sure what you are looking at it could make someone really sick or worse wood ears grow on wood Gyromitra grow on the ground 
And last but not least get several sources before consuming any wild edible ty and may your bags be full


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah, that's no jelly ear. I'm no mycologist but one of the first books I asked my parents for as a kid was an illustrated book called "Mushrooms, Ferns and Non-flowering Plants". I read it cover to cover. Please be careful not to ID mushrooms incorrectly, you could cause someone to make a mistake and get very sick. 

FWIW I've seen a ton of Gyromitra out there this year, especially a couple days ago. It's growing in places I don't normally see it.

Anyone else?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

fun gus said:


> Gyromitra for sure and do not eat it. Many differences in the wood ear you posted. Shape for one plus wood ear grow on wood gyromitra grow on soil.
> There are four types of edible mushrooms growing in Iowa now and that ain’t one of them. Enjoy nature and stay safe my friend. The gyro is mildly poisonous to most but toxins build up if you continue eating them


Sorry I didn’t see this post explaining it ty


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

GoatTracks said:


> FWIW I've seen a ton of Gyromitra out there this year, especially a couple days ago. It's growing in places I don't normally see it.
> 
> Anyone else?


Seen some yesterday biggest I have ever seen size of a football didn’t take any pictures my phone is full to the brim and I’m not paying apple for 
(Cloud space) noway


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep. They are drying up. I have second hand knowledge of eating gyro. About 1990 a friend was served some by his friend, he explained they were false morels. The guy told my friend he ate one batch and didn’t get sick. That’s when I read up on the toxins don’t flush out of your system and become dangerous when consuming over time.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Sign of a bad year. Went out this morning for just under two hours and am happy to have 42 and on May 2 I’m counting by number not weight. Good news is unexpected rain- first rain in 10 days, they’re getting bigger and fresh plus more rain Monday. Ground soil just hit 60 here yesterday and lilacs not quite full bloom. I guess I’m impatiently waiting to get a few 10# days before season ends and see that this could end up just being sup par and not worst year ever. Only at eight pounds for year and have a long way to go for my 50# I need to minimally get my fill to eat share and freeze.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ya I don’t go by weight but I’m 100s behind from last year at this time I don’t know what I’m going to do


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I’m hoping for a prolonged season after today and tomorrow temperatures are milder


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

No rain though


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

I'm in Clayton County. The last rain in my area that amounted to more than a tenth was March 29. It is very dry here and it reminds me of spring of 1988. I still haven't found a mushroom yet due to the powder dry soil.


----------



## Dylan Newell (May 3, 2020)

Only 35 yesterday here is SW Iowa. One spot, all the rest dried up. No rain.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

No rain, excess wind, and high temps = I'm DONE. Some seasons are like this, but this one is worse than most. 

For reference, the first flush of *240 *found on *April 23* with my grandkids was posted here on page 3 of this thread. Then, the moisture was adequate, though not great, and hope sprung eternal. Since then, hardly no precipitation. That is critical. East-central Iowa ended April about 1.5 inches below normal, and the latter half of the month was worse--essentially a drought. Early grays had enough moisture, but the later season and larger, fleshier, yellow specie, _morchella deliciosa _requires more than is available. Yellows are mostly a no-show around here.

I'm not going to waste time hoping against hope and wear my hip joints out looking for the holy grail in the deep ravines of north side slopes. I'm not chasing them northward as I'd planned; moisture totals are well under normal there too. I'm turning the page. Gonna wire and finish off the inside of my new shed and get a serious stereo set up out there and DISTURB the neighbors. And the crappies are on. The woods might call me again, and I _may _answer. 

Towel...thrown. I hope everybody else lucks out.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Weird how things play out. Early rains had us all excited about a great season. Got lucky down in much of Mo. South of 36 Hwy had a average to great season in most parts. North of 36 it got real spotty, due most likely the cold snap as SG said and then a week of dry. My call on the heavy snow helping was way off for much of S. Iowa and N. Mo. . I think it was to late along with the cold. Most of W. Iowa may be one of the worse years in recent memory, what with the dryness and the after flood negative effects on the MO. river bottoms. I did OK in SW Iowa, but all were pretty much on N. slopes. I am almost afraid to go north of Omaha based on reports of a friend who said it was the 2nd worse year he has had in the hills up there. Spent almost 2 days hitting elm for very little. Seems much of Iowa is going to end quick with the heat and dryness.


----------



## Susan Thompson (May 4, 2020)

Iowa May 4th


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

I hunt mostly Mo River bottoms and Loess Hills, checked my good spots once last week and yesterday looks very dry out there. A little rain today. What are you guys doing or using to protect from ticks? Damn things are everywhere, I don’t think I’ll be taking my little boy out with me again this season after finding so many in him. Anyone have anything special they use that works good?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

warchief said:


> I hunt mostly Mo River bottoms and Loess Hills, checked my good spots once last week and yesterday looks very dry out there. A little rain today. What are you guys doing or using to protect from ticks? Damn things are everywhere, I don’t think I’ll be taking my little boy out with me again this season after finding so many in him. Anyone have anything special they use that works good?


Get some Permetherin. Stuff works good. Just mix it up in a spray bottle. Doesn't keep em off the dog but only found 1 on my jeans. Hope we get more rain tonight, today was a miss.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

shroom god said:


> I'm not advocating Lysol or disinfectant injections... But my gut feeling--which is usually a very good and powerful and strong feeling, and always a perfect and a right feeling--it's so beautiful, it never fails me--and it tells me that a tick every so often is good for a person. They are powerful, like a bumblebee sting every now and then. It's a tremendous thing. It's undeniable that a sting makes us stronger. We know that. We know that for sure. Nobody can tell us different. And a great many stings makes us that much stronger and greater. And that's how we have become so strong and great. Such a beautiful thing, such an incredibly beautiful...so sting. Sting away! And bite away if you're a tick! And that's what the cave men and women did. They just let them bite and sting. We know that. What else could they do? They just stayed out and they picked each other. No snowflakes there! The sign said "No snowflakes allowed." And those who were didn't do so well, right? No, the losers didn't do so well. The tough ones, they went out, and stayed out, in the open, wherever they wanted, free, and got bit and stung as much as they wanted and that's why they did so well. But it wasn't easy. It was tough. It was hard but they were harder. It's much easier now compared to then. They got bit and stung and you can't even imagine what they got, but they became so strong, the strongest of the strong. Maybe the strongest ever. So strong. So go out. Stay in the woods. What in the hell do you have to lose?
> 
> It's dry out there, so dry. So dry the dust is thirsty. We need water. But the ticks love it. Or maybe they're just thirsty. Who's to say? But we know it's dry, and they're out there. So keep going out and be strong and great.
> ________________________________
> ...


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes but they didn't have to contend with lyme disease. Going to run out and do some checking on some good spots. If anything interesting pops up ill be sure to drop a line.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> Yes but they didn't have to contend with lyme disease. Going to run out and do some checking on some good spots. If anything interesting pops up ill be sure to drop a line.


Hmmm...I wonder.... Maybe not, but if they did it would have been a real bummer with no medical treatment. I bet mutual grooming and picking ticks off each other was a routine part of life. Paleo people were basically a rung above animals, hardly any more civilized than the couple of mongrel dogs we had out on the farm when I was growing up. Those two dogs were tame but would roam the woods like wannabe wolves. They were constantly muzzling and "chewing" at each others' ears and head. I remember helping them out on occasion, plucking big gray, swollen, blood-laden ticks outta them. They always seemed awfully happy for a helping hand. That was just a part of having dogs in the country, I guess. I got my share too. The spring of 1970 was most memorable. It was the height of the Dutch elm disease and the huge dead elms were so plentiful and the shrooms so thick that year that we nearly lived in the woods. That April or May I earned the nickname "Tick" after plucking 7 out of my head during class and "herding" them on the sloped surface of my desk with my pencil. The teacher took notice, exclaimed in horror that I was "alive with ticks," and sent me to the office, ticks in an envelope. The principal called my mother and told her to come get me. When we got home she checked my head. All clear! Must've been all the practice with the dogs. I went straight to the woods and returned later that afternoon with bread sacks bulging. Those were the days. 

I've only had 2 ticks this year and caught both on the way to wherever they were headed.


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

Did I say that it was dry around my neighborhood? Yesterday, I saw a robin wearing a sign that said "Will work for a worm". That said, I did wake up this morning to the sound of a gentle rain shower hitting the roof of my home. How sweet the sound!


----------



## Shrooms of Desire (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m liking this rain and cool temps, I’m thinking that May 16th will be hot hot action for NE Iowa!!!!


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

Got some rain, finally! Now we just need a little heat. I've been having OK luck hunting the treelines. Coming out with about a quarter pound a trip (45 minutes to an hour in the woods per day), so have about a pound in the fridge now. By no means a banner year so far. They have almost all been grays, which I associate with being earlier in the season, so maybe we still have a couple weeks left in Central IA?


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

In followup to my prior post...
photos taken in order from 5/1 to 5/4. Yesterday was pretty sparse but I lucked out and found one nice patch next to a dead tree on a N facing slope. Got 1/4 pound on 5/1, 1/4 pound 5/2, close to 3/4 pound on Sunday, 1/4 pound Monday. Today I didn't even bother, everything is soaking wet and cold. Tomorrow???? Who knows?!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Went to the thorn patch again today,their still out there


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroom god said:


> Hmmm...I wonder.... Maybe not, but if they did it would have been a real bummer with no medical treatment. I bet mutual grooming and picking ticks off each other was a routine part of life. Paleo people were basically a rung above animals, hardly any more civilized than the couple of mongrel dogs we had out on the farm when I was growing up. Those two dogs were tame but would roam the woods like wannabe wolves. They were constantly muzzling and "chewing" at each others' ears and head. I remember helping them out on occasion, plucking big gray, swollen, blood-laden ticks outta them. They always seemed awfully happy for a helping hand. That was just a part of having dogs in the country, I guess. I got my share too. The spring of 1970 was most memorable. It was the height of the Dutch elm disease and the huge dead elms were so plentiful and the shrooms so thick that year that we nearly lived in the woods. That April or May I earned the nickname "Tick" after plucking 7 out of my head during class and "herding" them on the sloped surface of my desk with my pencil. The teacher took notice, exclaimed in horror that I was "alive with ticks," and sent me to the office, ticks in an envelope. The principal called my mother and told her to come get me. When we got home she checked my head. All clear! Must've been all the practice with the dogs. I went straight to the woods and returned later that afternoon with bread sacks bulging. Those were the days.
> 
> I've only had 2 ticks this year and caught both on the way to wherever they were headed.


Interesting story on ticks and Lyme if you are a conspiracy theory fan, and who isn't with the Chinese Kung Flu decimating our country. Read a book last summer based on infor. from a dying Swiss scientist who claims he helped our gover. develop lyme as a weapon to be used in the cold war. He worked exclusively with ticks and also with other tick born diseases. One of the folks interviewed in the book was in the US air force. He said he helped deliver a payload of infected ticks that they dropped into Cuba. Lyme did originate near one of our biological labs on the east coast at Plum Island. I lived in the timber and weeds as a kid and never remember seeing any ticks.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

greys said:


> Get some Permetherin. Stuff works good. Just mix it up in a spray bottle. Doesn't keep em off the dog but only found 1 on my jeans. Hope we get more rain tonight, today was a miss.


You can also buy the stuff as a spray at Walmart. Only thing I have ever found that really works. Spray the boots, socks, and inside lower cuff of pants also. I won't go in timber without it anymore. War Chief I hear you on the dry.


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

kb said:


> Interesting story on ticks and Lyme if you are a conspiracy theory fan, and who isn't with the Chinese Kung Flu decimating our country. Read a book last summer based on infor. from a dying Swiss scientist who claims he helped our gover. develop lyme as a weapon to be used in the cold war. He worked exclusively with ticks and also with other tick born diseases. One of the folks interviewed in the book was in the US air force. He said he helped deliver a payload of infected ticks that they dropped into Cuba. Lyme did originate near one of our biological labs on the east coast at Plum Island. I lived in the timber and weeds as a kid and never remember seeing any ticks.


I wonder...does a case of Corona go well with Lyme?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

greys said:


> Yeah i seen that story too! Someone sent that to me after my encounter. Another 1.5 lbs in 2 hours today. Maybe rain tomorrow around highway 20?! Mosquitoes are getting Real bad out there


 So here is an even scarier one. A buddy was getting in some almost predawn hunting in in SE Nebraska. Saw an elm at the bottom of a slope near a stream, so he parked and walked down to it with a flashlight. Heard a growl, flashed his light across the stream and their was a mountain lion in a tree across from him. Said he was so freaked he did the wrong thing and yelled and ran up the hill to his car. He picks in the western mountains and has seen mountain lions before, just said he was not expecting one here. Not the best way to start a hunt. Mo. is pretty much done on morels, but it does not sound like W. Iowa is going to be to good.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

GoatTracks said:


> I wonder...does a case of Corona go well with Lyme?


One from a U.S. lab and one from a Chinese lab, maybe they cancel each other out.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

warchief said:


> I hunt mostly Mo River bottoms and Loess Hills, checked my good spots once last week and yesterday looks very dry out there. A little rain today. What are you guys doing or using to protect from ticks? Damn things are everywhere, I don’t think I’ll be taking my little boy out with me again this season after finding so many in him. Anyone have anything special they use that works good?


warchief, I use this stuff to pretreat my clothes before the season. It’s worked great for me.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

bloomer said:


> warchief, I use this stuff to pretreat my clothes before the season. It’s worked great for me.











Coffee is for me lol first year using it and sense I started it 0 ticks 
Before I was just using some other spray I think it attracted them if you know what I’m saying


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Not many in the river bottems this year.


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

Well, my niece and I went out for a little over an hour today and had a nice conversation while social distancing. Sparse pickin's though. We came out with maybe 1/4 pound, but at least they were of nice quality. Found a few in spots I'd never seen them in before, so that was a nice potential bonus. No pics today, forgot to take some before I sent her home with what we found, plus another 3/4 pound I collected over the last couple days. We got a lot of rain since Tuesday but it's been cold. Hoping the warmer weather that's predicted for tomorrow will get things popping again.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

GoatTracks said:


> Well, my niece and I went out for a little over an hour today and had a nice conversation while social distancing. Sparse pickin's though. We came out with maybe 1/4 pound, but at least they were of nice quality. Found a few in spots I'd never seen them in before, so that was a nice potential bonus. No pics today, forgot to take some before I sent her home with what we found, plus another 3/4 pound I collected over the last couple days. We got a lot of rain since Tuesday but it's been cold. Hoping the warmer weather that's predicted for tomorrow will get things popping again.


Fun to take family and get some. I’ve been getting 1/4 to half a pound a day this week. Today I found 48 but over two pounds mostly in the brush up high with just a onesie every 20 feet apart or so. They were social distancing but a nice run of freshies. Hopefully they go full Alabama and hang out in groups with the rain. Happy to see potential for the last week or so.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Scott county today


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

Although this pic was taken a couple of years ago, it still remains one of my favorites. This is a nest of turkey eggs with a morel mushroom growing next to it.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Here’s a fav from 2016. It was a dry year like this year. I was walking back to my car with just a small bag. A very large woman was sitting on this bench and her boyfriend wanted to learn how to hunt. I showed him for awhile what to look for. They left and as I was leaving I saw this growing under the woman’s seat and found a full bags worth in the grassy area next to the bench and trail.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

It ended for me on Mother's Day. Will be eating these on Christmas morning. 

Closing the chapter on one of the worst years in memory. Traipsed high and low through thick and thin over countless miles. Earned another lifetime's worth of memories, but paid a cost of 5 years off my life! BTW...can anyone recommend a top-notch ortho surgeon specializing in hip replacements?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroom god said:


> It ended for me on Mother's Day. Will be eating these on Christmas morning.
> 
> Closing the chapter on one of the worst years in memory. Traipsed high and low through thick and thin over countless miles. Earned another lifetime's worth of memories, but paid a cost of 5 years off my life! BTW...can anyone recommend a top-notch ortho surgeon specializing in hip replacements?
> View attachment 33744


If you are serious about the hips SG my brother just had both of his done at the same time. He could barely walk anymore, even sitting or laying down was painful. Of course you will not want to come to Mo. Just make sure to find a doc. who uses the newer less invasive procedures. Much smaller incisions and much easier, less painful recovery. Most down here still did it the old way. My dad did that with one hip, and it was way worse than brother's double. Bro was 2 days in hospital and could walk around home, gingerly, as soon as he was discharged. Most down here did not do the new stuff, so he had to do some asking to find out who did. Maybe Iowa is better with that. I can't believe they even allow the old way after seeing the difference between dad and bro. Hey way to tough it out and go get those shrooms. Brother said he will be ready to hit the timber next year. He has not been able to go for several years.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> If you are serious about the hips SG my brother just had both of his done at the same time. He could barely walk anymore, even sitting or laying down was painful. Of course you will not want to come to Mo. Just make sure to find a doc. who uses the newer less invasive procedures. Much smaller incisions and much easier, less painful recovery. Most down here still did it the old way. My dad did that with one hip, and it was way worse than brother's double. Bro was 2 days in hospital and could walk around home, gingerly, as soon as he was discharged. Most down here did not do the new stuff, so he had to do some asking to find out who did. Maybe Iowa is better with that. I can't believe they even allow the old way after seeing the difference between dad and bro. Hey way to tough it out and go get those shrooms. Brother said he will be ready to hit the timber next year. He has not been able to go for several years.


Thanks, kb. The pain is manageable for now, but I've taken note of your advice. About 25 years ago I had a complete rupture of my left Achilles tendon. I'm here to tell ya, that HURT.  Foregoing surgery, I instead chose a cast--and crutches. Over the course of about 10 weeks the thing regenerated and fused back together. But I spent that entire season hobbling through the woods on crutches. It was a good year, and I found way more than usual. Sometimes I wonder if it was because I was going slower. Cheers!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 27428
> Just what I read



Hahaha...what a joke. Hope you all exercised due caution for self and consideration for others while experiencing beauty and finding bounty in our public places. That's all.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

10 HUGE, end-of-season yellows pulled from edge of Coralville by my daughter's boyfriend yesterday. North of 80 must still be producing. This cool, damp weather should be perfect. With temps forecast in the 80s, the season ends within 100 ours...so get out and get 'em while you can!

tool fan, kb, others...are you still on the hunt?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

shroom god said:


> 10 HUGE, end-of-season yellows pulled from edge of Coralville by my daughter's boyfriend yesterday. North of 80 must still be producing. This cool, damp weather should be perfect. With temps forecast in the 80s, the season ends within 100 ours...so get out and get 'em while you can!
> 
> tool fan, kb, others...are you still on the hunt?


I might go on Friday to a few choice places


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> 10 HUGE, end-of-season yellows pulled from edge of Coralville by my daughter's boyfriend yesterday. North of 80 must still be producing. This cool, damp weather should be perfect. With temps forecast in the 80s, the season ends within 100 ours...so get out and get 'em while you can!
> 
> tool fan, kb, others...are you still on the hunt?


 I gave up on the hunt about a week ago.I do a lot of walking around taking nature photos as a hobby and im still keeping my eyes open but havnt seen any.
When i was in my early 20s i was walking down by a creek going towards the river in mid june when some thing caught my eye on a hill side,after investagating it was a nice patch of fairly fresh morels.I filled my t shirt full of them.The next year i checked that patch in early may when the shrooms were up and found another good bunch and no more came up after that.
Im thinking they must of had enough leaf cover to keep them fresh for a long time.Wish id get lucky like that again but it hasnt happened.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> I might go on Friday to a few choice places


I was actually going to make the long haul north of Hwy 20 today, but something came up that stopped me from getting out of here. It would have been a nice day to. Looks like rain is moving in tomorrow. Season may be over for me as the shrooms are moving north so far I can't get there and back in one day hardly. See what comes this weekend. Feeling is a person could still do well quality wise in the top 2 or 3 counties. Quantity is another issue.


----------



## Rotten Apple (Apr 20, 2020)

Sooooo, think there's still a chance for Muscatine County this weekend? Would I have better luck in the valleys or on top of the hills?


----------



## Clear Horizons (May 4, 2020)

Went to Fayette County in my youthful stomping grounds with a friend and we were able to find a few here and there. Live in Johnson County, but have given up to the undergrowth. Heading back north this weekend to continue the quest. Around Decorah should be hitting it’s stride.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Rotten Apple said:


> Sooooo, think there's still a chance for Muscatine County this weekend? Would I have better luck in the valleys or on top of the hills?


I would say valleys


----------



## Rotten Apple (Apr 20, 2020)

Tool fan said:


> I would say valleys


Thanks, I wanted to try to get out today, but had to mow instead. I think it's supposed to rain, but I'm giving it one last shot Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Rotten Apple said:


> Thanks, I wanted to try to get out today, but had to mow instead. I think it's supposed to rain, but I'm giving it one last shot Saturday or Sunday


If u do find some they going to be monsters


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Goood luck


----------



## Rotten Apple (Apr 20, 2020)

Tool fan said:


> If u do find some they going to be monsters


I hope so, I really only need a couple, but I sure do like finding them.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

SEIowacker said:


> The wife and i hit the thorn patch for an hour or so today
> View attachment 31618
> View attachment 31620
> View attachment 31622
> View attachment 31624


Those are Beautiful


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroom god said:


> 10 HUGE, end-of-season yellows pulled from edge of Coralville by my daughter's boyfriend yesterday. North of 80 must still be producing. This cool, damp weather should be perfect. With temps forecast in the 80s, the season ends within 100 ours...so get out and get 'em while you can!
> 
> tool fan, kb, others...are you still on the hunt?


I have gone no farther north than Fremont county for various reasons this year SG. Did really well there. I usually do well between Omaha and Sioux city but so many bad reports, and other issues, have prevented that. I think the best are now above Sioux City, of what is left. I agree the cool weather has extended the life of morels than fruited. Question is how many are there to go pick? To get where I would like to go means a 600 mile day. I did that in the first week of April to Oklahoma, actually 700 miles, but got several boxes full for my efforts. To often people fear failure, and so don't attempt something, based on failure in the past. Can' begin to count the number of times I failed to pick much after a long trip. You never know if you don't go. That and next year is a lot farther away than good shrooms in the north. Hopefully I have at least one more to go. End of another season is always a little harder every year. I was blessed with many good days this year, and able to pick morels in 5 states and in spots I had never been before. Every day above ground is another chance to experience something new. I will try to get north on Sat. I hope to put one more post up, and maybe add one more state. You take care.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> I gave up on the hunt about a week ago.I do a lot of walking around taking nature photos as a hobby and im still keeping my eyes open but havnt seen any.
> When i was in my early 20s i was walking down by a creek going towards the river in mid june when some thing caught my eye on a hill side,after investagating it was a nice patch of fairly fresh morels.I filled my t shirt full of them.The next year i checked that patch in early may when the shrooms were up and found another good bunch and no more came up after that.
> Im thinking they must of had enough leaf cover to keep them fresh for a long time.Wish id get lucky like that again but it hasnt happened.


I thought last week was it for me, but might get out one more time. Like ToolFan says, anything we find now is going to be huge. It's been cool, so they're preserved. I encourage you to give it one more shot. Even if you come up empty, you'll know it's the end. You won't lay in bed at night wondering. That's my problem. I need to strike out big time to put my mind at rest. The perfect end to my season would be to stumble on huge patch of big yellows so brittle that they crumbled when a person tried to pick them. That's happened to me a few times, and despite the torment of wishing I'd been there 5 days earlier, it gave me great satisfaction and closure.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> I have gone no farther north than Fremont county for various reasons this year SG. Did really well there. I usually do well between Omaha and Sioux city but so many bad reports, and other issues, have prevented that. I think the best are now above Sioux City, of what is left. I agree the cool weather has extended the life of morels than fruited. Question is how many are there to go pick? To get where I would like to go means a 600 mile day. I did that in the first week of April to Oklahoma, actually 700 miles, but got several boxes full for my efforts. To often people fear failure, and so don't attempt something, based on failure in the past. Can' begin to count the number of times I failed to pick much after a long trip. You never know if you don't go. That and next year is a lot farther away than good shrooms in the north. Hopefully I have at least one more to go. End of another season is always a little harder every year. I was blessed with many good days this year, and able to pick morels in 5 states and in spots I had never been before. Every day above ground is another chance to experience something new. I will try to get north on Sat. I hope to put one more post up, and maybe add one more state. You take care.


Yeah kb, the late season conditions are excellent, but those preceding them not so much. The period of April 25-May 10 was poor.I'm still shocked over finding about 250 under one tree in southern Johnson Co. on April 23. After that--dry, cold, windy. We just didn't have the numbers this year. One thing I noticed is that the small trees didn't produce at all. Usually a person could count on about 1 in 10 or 15 of the small trees to kick up a few, and if a person checked a couple hundred of those in a day's outing it added up. This year, nothing. It seemed to be feast or famine. Fremont County is some good country. As I recall, there's a good population of cottonwoods over there. If you decide to head north and get a chance to check the area around Linn Grove and Peterson on the Buena Vista & Clay County lines, along the Little Sioux, that could be decent. They've had some erratic weather up there too though. If it's season's end, so be it. You did well. 5 states and countless miles over a month and a half aint bad. Hat's off to you! 325 days and we begin anew.


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

Finally rained last week. Found these and a bunch more Wednesday in NW Clayton County 5-20-2020


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroom god said:


> Yeah kb, the late season conditions are excellent, but those preceding them not so much. The period of April 25-May 10 was poor.I'm still shocked over finding about 250 under one tree in southern Johnson Co. on April 23. After that--dry, cold, windy. We just didn't have the numbers this year. One thing I noticed is that the small trees didn't produce at all. Usually a person could count on about 1 in 10 or 15 of the small trees to kick up a few, and if a person checked a couple hundred of those in a day's outing it added up. This year, nothing. It seemed to be feast or famine. Fremont County is some good country. As I recall, there's a good population of cottonwoods over there. If you decide to head north and get a chance to check the area around Linn Grove and Peterson on the Buena Vista & Clay County lines, along the Little Sioux, that could be decent. They've had some erratic weather up there too though. If it's season's end, so be it. You did well. 5 states and countless miles over a month and a half aint bad. Hat's off to you! 325 days and we begin anew.


Erratic is the word for many morel seasons. Funny the elm I picked the most on was inside the city limits where I live. Only a couple miles from my house. Got to take my wife to help after I left them growing for over 10 days. She had not picked any for over a decade. It was fun to watch her scrambling on a hillside like she was 20 years younger again. She picked 97 that morning while I mostly watched, just tried to help her not step on any. Add the 20 or so I picked before and after and it was my best tree outside of cedars in Ok. and Kan. I got lucky this year and did not get burned on to many long drives, and got to pick a lot within a 100-150 miles of home. I really don't like walking around in the rain much anymore unless the land is flat, I have taken enough spills this year already, and wearing muck boots in hills is to hard on my knees. So I am looking at the forecast north now. It's looking stormy today and maybe tomorrow, so who know what will happen. Iowa could have used that stuff weeks ago and the entire season would have improved. Now its going to ruin much of what may be there. I thought I was done over a week ago, but as you said its hard to stop knowing there is something out there yet. A great hunter I knew who is gone now once said "everyone ain't like you and me. They don't feel like they have to pick every mushroom out there." Like you said a good butt kicking is one way to stop the itch. A question on that 250 tree you had. You said it was a live elm? I rarely find any on those, let alone a motherload like that. Maybe I just don't check them enough. Man next year is a long ways away. A friend mentioned there were lots of big burns in Alaska to hunt............


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Nope, my mistake, it was a big dead elm, I'd estimate about 30 inches diameter at the base, on the upper side of a slight SE-facing mossy slope with a spring below, and about 50 feet in from the edge. Very black soil and plenty of elm clutter in the form of twigs and sticks. It was the perfect habitat for early season, and produced just as well last year. Speaking of hunting burns, my daughter did that when she lived in Florence in western Montana a few years ago. I believe she said she needed a permit and had to split them lengthwise. Not sure about that, but she said you could easily fill a 5-gallon bucket. That almost sounds too easy...but the older I get the more inviting it sounds!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroom god said:


> Nope, my mistake, it was a big dead elm, I'd estimate about 30 inches diameter at the base, on the upper side of a slight SE-facing mossy slope with a spring below, and about 50 feet in from the edge. Very black soil and plenty of elm clutter in the form of twigs and sticks. It was the perfect habitat for early season, and produced just as well last year. Speaking of hunting burns, my daughter did that when she lived in Florence in western Montana a few years ago. I believe she said she needed a permit and had to split them lengthwise. Not sure about that, but she said you could easily fill a 5-gallon bucket. That almost sounds too easy...but the older I get the more inviting it sounds!


Hopefully you get another big year or two out of that magic elm. Those babies are getting harder to find every year. I picked little on SW slopes this year, seems the moisture and temps. were out of wack. Yeah mountain burns would be sweet, if only we lived a little closer. I know 2 or 3 guys that go out there pretty much every year. I believe you need a permit if you are on Natl. Forest Land and they make you split them I think to prevent the commercial pickers coming in and picking them all to sell. Not sure how much it is enforced. Sometimes they do great. Once all the pines are dead from the bark beetles and the trees all burned up that will become much harder to do just like hunting elm here. I have spent many summers in the mountains since I was a kid, my mother was from Wyoming and we would go out every year to visit family. Much of the timber has died and burned up since then.


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

Here is a handful. I found a few other "normal" size as well. I think the end of the season is rapidly drawing to a close.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Toad ya said:


> View attachment 34730
> View attachment 34700
> Finally rained last week. Found these and a bunch more Wednesday in NW Clayton County 5-20-2020


Howdy @Toad ya 
Those are nice they look so very much like I have been finding here all my life..
in Monroe County Indiana


----------



## Iowakid82 (Apr 3, 2021)

warchief said:


> Any good news yet from anyone in Iowa?


Not so far, I'm


----------

